# 1998 Nissan Maxima 3.0L Code P0135



## lax20 (Feb 19, 2009)

Extracted error code P0135 which is O2 sensor heater circuit malfunction Bank 1 sensor 1. Where is this O2 sensor located to replace? [email protected]


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

This O2 is located, on the rightside of the engine, near the firewall, at the top of the manifold. Kinda hard to get to from the top. Easier access from the bottom...good luck!


----------

